# iWCA (WCA Rankings on iPhone)



## Suraimu (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi. Im Sinpei Araki
My App, iWCA release to App Store

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/iwca/id431844711?mt=8&ls=1
--------------------------------------

WCA Rankings on your iPhone !
Check your speedcubing ranking or record or other.

The application contains major five sections:

-Ranking
-Record
-Competition
-Person
-Statistics

This app is free and supported by Sinpei Araki.
if you have any suggestions or find bugs, please notify me. thanks.
[email protected]


----------



## Godmil (Apr 19, 2011)

nice one!


----------



## hr.mohr (Apr 19, 2011)

wow, this app is awesome! Nice work dude


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 19, 2011)

Love it


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 19, 2011)

Wonderful app, it's so convenient to use!
Great job you did!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Amazing app. I like the option to check female rankings as well.


----------

